# Free Vincent Price Audio



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great link thanks!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just bookmarked it. Thanks!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, Love Vincent Price!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's another Vincent Price Audio link:

*http://www.thesoundofvincentprice.com*


----------



## DaisySibyl (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the links. Who doesn't like his voice?


----------

